# Pyramids



## sumada (Feb 28, 2009)

Have guest visiting and wondering if anyone has visited the pyramids in the last few days ?? Any thoughts on safety ?? I would rather not go but how can you visit Egypt and not visit the pyramids !!! Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would advise against it... 

Egypt travel advice
24-06-2013 04:28 PM BST
Latest update: Summary - A series of large protests from 25 June onwards. Safety and security - Cairo - increasing number of incidents reported around the Giza Pyramids


Keep away from large crowds things can turn very quickly ..


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

If you have a good driver and guide it should be ok.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

That is of course if they are open!!

But to be honest I wouldn't go - I have a friend who was in the middle of an incident at the pyramids and it wasn't very pleasant - quite frightening actually.

Also peoples emotions and feelings are running very high right now - as Maiden said things can turn very quickly


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

sumada said:


> Have guest visiting and wondering if anyone has visited the pyramids in the last few days ?? Any thoughts on safety ?? I would rather not go but how can you visit Egypt and not visit the pyramids !!! Thanks


That's a no-brainer, do not go anywhere near


----------



## sumada (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you for that. Besides been nervous about visiting the pyramids today's problem is no gas in car. What's next !!


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

If you had the gas, I would opt for Saqqara and Dashur over Giza at the moment.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

sumada said:


> Thank you for that. Besides been nervous about visiting the pyramids today's problem is no gas in car. What's next !!





Stay at home...


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

From what I'm hearing in the press and from the Embassies and also from those on the ground Egyptians and foreigners STAY AT HOME until after the 30 June and until you see which way the wind blows.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Aside from a few tanks parked in strategic places, everything seems normal.

Oh, except the traffic isn't moving on most roads due to the scramble for fuel.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Aside from a few tanks parked in strategic places, everything seems normal.
> 
> Oh, except the traffic isn't moving on most roads due to the scramble for fuel.


I would not consider normal getting shot while you wait at the petrol station. Not even in Egypt.

And since the embassies are warning their people about potential violence this weekend I think the wise option is to stock and lock up, if possible. Certainly not a good idea to go around sightseeing.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I live beside a major road link and a big police station.. people are batting down the hatches, shop windows are being cleared out..


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Clashes have erupted in Mansoura between pro and anti forces. The numbers are all over the place but at least 2 dead and as high as 237 injured. Also the US Embassy issued another alert.



> U.S. Embassy Cairo Emergency Message for U.S. Citizens
> 
> June 26, 2013 Multiple sources have reported the possibility of clashes and violence later this evening as rival groups may take to the streets and public areas to express their political views. The Embassy suggests that U.S. citizens limit their movements, avoid areas prone to gatherings, and immediately vacate any area where crowds are gathering.As a matter of general practice, U.S. citizens should avoid areas where large gatherings may occur. Even demonstrations or events intended to be peaceful can turn confrontational and possibly escalate into violence. U.S. citizens in Egypt are urged to monitor local news reports and to plan their activities accordingly. The Embassy reminds U.S. citizens to review their personal security plans and remain alert to their surroundings at all times in Egypt.


There is a lot more to the message but it's the usual stuff that follows a security update.


----------

